# Tiefeneffekt - Strahl



## pauschpage (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Stern in Photoshop, und möchte, dass er auch in die Tiefe geht.
Es sollte nach hinten so ein Strahl entstehen.

ich hoffe ihr könnt euch vorstellen was ich meine....


----------



## alextsch (11. Februar 2005)

Nee leider nicht, erklär mal genauer was du meinst! Soll der Stern denn teils unscharf werden, oder soll ein Schweif wie bei ner Sternschnuppe dran?

mfg


----------



## zirag (11. Februar 2005)

Ich denke mal , dass er diese Sterne meint , die man auf Diamant-texturen setzt um den Glanz zu erzeugen ... falls dem so ist musst du mal nach Brushes suchen  


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## pauschpage (11. Februar 2005)

nee..

ich hab ne seite gefunden: http://www.diesel.com (bitte jetzt nicht aufregen wegen werbung - ich kann das dann auch wieder rausnehmen.


bei den sternen - und bei dem future text - "tiefeneffekt".... geht das auch noch mit ein bisschen 3d?


danke.


----------



## flashOr (11. Februar 2005)

Einfach mehrere Ebenen mit kopieren machen und diese dann verschieben. Ich denke mal genauso wie man einen 3d text in PS erstellt.


----------



## pauschpage (11. Februar 2005)

:-S

also alles "händisch und aufwendig"...
gibts nicht irgendeinen filter dafür?


----------



## nickname (11. Februar 2005)

Hi pauschpage,

tja in Corel Draw geht das nennt sich Extrusion, genau wie bei dem von Dir genannten diesel Beispiel ist das einfach möglich durch Vektoren!
In PS ist da leider Handabeit angesagt...


Gruß nickname


----------

